# Tecumseh Engine Speed RPM's



## spschulte (Oct 28, 2005)

Does anyone happen to know the correct RPM's of a Tecumseh LEV115 L-head engine? The service manual says to refer to microfiche card #30 or the Computer Parts Lookup system. After seaching the internet I can't find anything that tells me the RPMs. Is anyone able to look this up? 

Thanks... I really appreciate the help.


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

I set them to 3450 rpm.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The correct engine RPM's is usually set by the equipment manufacturer, as it depends upon the application for which the engine is being used. If it's on a rotary lawnmower, then the maximum governed speed is going to depend on the width of cut of the mower, as maximum blade tip speed comes into play.


----------



## spschulte (Oct 28, 2005)

The engine is from a 22" Craftsman lawn mower. It is model # 917.387301.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

Max Engine Speed For 22" Cut Is 3300 Rpm


----------

